# boer doeling



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

i am looking to add some meat to my herd, and i have heard that boer is i good meat breed. would this doeling be good? she is reduced to 70 dollars.

https://nashville.craigslist.org/grd/6055944973.html


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

or one of these? is that a good price?

https://nashville.craigslist.org/grd/6056685130.html


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Being crosses they won't be as massive as a fullblood or real high percentage. The prices are good though.
And the meat just as tasty.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The first doe is not nubian/boer cross. The ears and color are not right. 
Usually you see spotted ears and the ears are long, downward and beautiful. Nubian/boers don't have ears like that one.

If you want more meaty(muscled) boer, the prices are a lot higher than that. A good way to start is to buy a really good FB boer stocky buck. Your buck will put more meat on your does. Sometimes we have to pay more out of pocket to achieve our goal.


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

what do you think that doe could be?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Looks like some Kiko or Nigerian in her to me.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I agree there something with none floppy ears in her. She's pretty short to the ground, at least in the picture, but she is thick. I wonder if her mom is a kinder or something which is a pigmy Nubian


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

so she would not be a good meat doe?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Where are you located? Are you looking for bucks? My neighbors Boer/Kiko doe had twin ducklings that are 75%Boer. The mom's are really stocky!


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

how much are they selling for?


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

i am in petersburg.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

$65 I think I'll have to ask him. They are the cutest little things too I'll try to get some pics to you later.


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

Thank you! And that is way cheaper than I thought it would be!


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

my dream is basically to have 25 bucks someday,all of different breeds. and have 2 does to go with each buck. i would have to have seperate pastures, though, or else:butting:


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

No problem lol he just likes to see the kids and when they get older he sells them.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I wasn't able to get pics or talk to my neighbor but the bucklings are red traditional colored I think I'm not good with boer colors. But they have red heads!


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

what goats do you raise? kikos?


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

JK_Farms said:


> I wasn't able to get pics or talk to my neighbor but the bucklings are red traditional colored I think I'm not good with boer colors. But they have red heads!


i really want to add red to my herd, so that is good


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I raise purebred Kikos abd Nubians.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

GoatGirlInTraining said:


> i really want to add red to my herd, so that is good


Sounds like they are not colored goats, but are red head/white body which is what is referred to as traditional or correct color.

If you want to improve and add meat, you need to be very picky and learn what you can about what to look for. Don't settle for less or the first thing you come across, or because it's cheap. I definitely hope you find something that you will be pleased with, and will help your herd mature.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

You have done well to evaluate toward what direction you'd like your herd to move. Good for you. Cheap is only a good deal under extremely rare circumstances. Cheap is usually a money pit. Learn all you can about your chosen path before you commit. For instance, if you knew more about your chosen breed, you would have known that first doe was not as represented.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I do agree not to go cheap. He could go higher but he's just not into making money on them and may I tell his sell fast! They aren't people friendly as in they don't like being touched but a little TLC goes a long way.


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

JK_Farms said:


> I do agree not to go cheap. He could go higher but he's just not into making money on them and may I tell his sell fast! They aren't people friendly as in they don't like being touched but a little TLC goes a long way.


i bought a doer who kicked whenever we came in the shed,but we handle them daily


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Well I'll give you his number I haven't been able to talk to him.I'll send it to you via DM


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

When first into goats it took me nearly four years to finally purchase my own buck, as the more I learned the pickier I became.
I kind of got the hang of what I wanted to improve & worked on one at a time.
Bucks can be a dime a dozen & you get what you pay for.
If you like one, make sure the herd does not have CL or CAE. Reputable breeders have no problem when asked to see test results.
He must also have clean/correct teats.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I don't know if he tests for any of that.


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

Thank you,but i think i found a good buck named idriss https://bgky.craigslist.org/search/sss?userid=271638171


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

GoatGirlInTraining said:


> Thank you,but i think i found a good buck named idriss https://bgky.craigslist.org/search/sss?userid=271638171


Your link didn't work, do you have a working link or pic?


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

https://bgky.craigslist.org/grd/6071061755.html


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

He is a cutie but has a lot of crosses in him which pretty much crosses out the Boer since he is 50% Kiko!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Your wanting to use him for breeding? What kind of does would you breed him to? If your wanting meat/muscle especially if you want to breed for 4-H wethers/heavier market prices, I'd be leary. If he were a doe, and you were breeding to a boer buck that might be different. Plus, his ears are twisted, something I'm not a fan of.

If you buy him, then I hope he works out for you and proves me wrong, but again, I'm just not a fan if wanting to improve and add more to your herd.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

HoosierShadow, I have great respect for your experience. You haven't given any reasons for your leeriness. Could you? To me he seems a fast growing, heavy, stocky boy. Yeah, the folded ears aren't 'lovely' but that does not affect meat production and personality. What do you see that puts you off?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

mariarose said:


> HoosierShadow, I have great respect for your experience. You haven't given any reasons for your leeriness. Could you? To me he seems a fast growing, heavy, stocky boy. Yeah, the folded ears aren't 'lovely' but that does not affect meat production and personality. What do you see that puts you off?


He looks to be 3-6mo, didn't see an exact age, but going by the horns - large horns, small head. He might have bone, but doesn't look to me like he has any real muscling. Poster said they want to improve and add muscle/meat. I just wanted to give my honest opinion that they probably won't reach that goal unless they end up putting does on him that can throw meat/muscle.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I totally agree with HoosierShadow.


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

i really like him, and he is definetly a up grade from my fainter buck. he was supposed to be a meat goat, but he has not gotten over 60lbs. also i want some milk with my meat.


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

anmd i have acsess to a buck who will geat to 350lbs and i want to use him too


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I suggest buying a Nubian or Kiko. With the three crosses it subtracts a lot. Kikos are great milk and meat goats. Nubians are great milk and boxers are great meat. So if you want the milk and meat do a Kiko.


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

i am getting idriss soon,he is already reserved.


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

is the doe in this ad good?

https://nashville.craigslist.org/grd/6094863472.html


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

she does not appear very wide & her kids certainly do not.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

The first picture shows a weak chine, especially for a young doe. The second picture shows a wide chest, but that could be how she is standing. I don't really like the kids shown in the third picture, narrow and toeing out, although, again, that could be how they are standing...

When we can't see them moving about, and we don't see them set up in a standard pose, it can be hard to tell, exactly...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I think if you really want to add meat and have access to a good buck to use for breeding, that would be the way to go. 

I like the 1st doe in the ad on craigslist. She may not be perfect, but she could be a nice starter doe for you. If she looks healthy, has a good udder and no issues kidding. You could always breed her to the buck you mentioned you have access to.

Edited to add.....

What exactly are your goals for the offspring? Meat? auction? 4-H?


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

meat,milk,color,pets.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Well then I would get a Kiko they have all of that!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

GoatGirlInTraining said:


> meat,milk,color,pets.


For some reason I thought you were wanting goats for 4-H purposes, and to sell at auction for meat prices, sorry, I must be thinking of someone else.

On the comment about kikos. I like kiko's, but my personal preference is kiko does on Boer bucks. 
My favorite does to cross with Boer bucks have been kiko/dairy cross, and Nubian/Boer (2nd generation Boer preferably). We had 2 does bred that way that were our best producers - no kidding issues, no milk issues, and fast growing kids that had good muscle/meat. 
I honestly love high % does. I'm not super crazy about fullblood does, although I know like anything, some genetics are better than others.

Go with what you think you will be happy with. At the end of the day they are your goats, not someone else's, and if they make you happy, that's what matters


----------

